# is it a disadvantage startin judo or jujutsu at age 18?



## martial artis (Sep 3, 2004)

if a person is thinkin about joininjudo or jujutsu at the age of 18 would that person be in a disadvantage?


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 3, 2004)

It would be a disadvantage to not start at 18. I just started training about 3 months ago, and i'm 22 now. I wish I had started at 18, or even earlier.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 3, 2004)

What is your goal for taking up judo or jujutsu?  If your goal is to compete in competitions, then  an earlier start may gain more experience.  There are competitors who have started when older than 18.  If it is just for martial art study, then it really doesn't matter.  I started judo at 38.  There is a lady in my class who started in her 60's.

If you want to take up judo/jujutsu, go ahead.  Don't worry about whether being 18 is a disadvantage and just enjoy training.  There is plenty to learn.

- Ceicei


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 4, 2004)

I believe the Japanese judo champion Sato began judo at age 15, which was considered late in life especially since he went on to become both a world and All Japan Judo Champion.

Depending on what you want to do with either judo or ju-jutsu, 18 is as good an age as any.  At 18, you might find that your learning curve is higher, thus picking up complicated techniques faster and applying them sooner than if you started at 6 or 10 years of age.

There was a guy in my aikido class who was just starting at 50!  So better late than never.


----------



## bignick (Sep 4, 2004)

i started judo and jujitsu at age 18...as long as you're committed...there should be no problems


----------



## engrchic (Apr 2, 2005)

I started Jujitsu at the age of 22 and it was the perfect time.  Before that, I would not have been ready to dedicate myself so wholeheartedly to my training or fully understand why I was doing it.  As long as it is the right time for YOU, it doesn't matter whether you are 18 or 80.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2005)

I started BJJ at 39.

If you mean you want to compete in the Olympics, yeah, it's a bit late, probably. (Of ocurse, you never know!) Otherwise, go for it.


----------



## kempo-vjj (Apr 7, 2005)

start now, so when you look back from "32", your like man where would I be now. Like I am now doing. Unless you had previous plans of making grandhamster by 30. lol.


----------



## Pittbull (Apr 13, 2005)

Man it's never to late to start training in any martial art.Just be true to yourself and art and lastly train hard.Good luck.


----------



## brothershaw (May 11, 2005)

I first tried martial arts at 18 but didnt stick with it. 
Starting at 18 if you stick with it until 30 thats a good 12 years of training, thats not bad not bad at all. Not to mention from 18 to your mid to late 20s you are still at your physical peak.

Good luck, but if judo/jujitsu dont work out try another art.


----------



## Kenpodoc (May 11, 2005)

It's a disadvantage not to start.

Jeff


----------



## psi_radar (May 11, 2005)

I'm planning on taking up BJJ in the fall or winter. I'm 36. Starting young is always advantageous, especially if you're thinking of competing at some point.


----------



## Swan (May 11, 2005)

In the same way that the only stupid question is the one that goes unasked, I think the disadvantage would be not to start. Unfortunately once you're 18 you can't go back and decide to start younger. But right now you have the oportunity to avoid having to ask the question "Is it too late to start JuJutsu when your 30?"


----------



## Gray Phoenix (May 13, 2005)

One of the many wonderous advantages of Jujitsu: Any age is a good age. 
Strength helps, but is not a deciding factor. Allows for limited flexibility, ie no weird kicks or flips. If you feel the need to kick someone in the head, put them on the ground first.

I started when I was 27. So I figure that if I'm exceptional I might reach 4th Degree when I'm 47.


----------



## Schtankybampo (May 16, 2005)

What the heck are you people talking about? I started when I was 30.  And as far as I'm concerend, that *is* young. 


~m~


----------



## Drac (May 17, 2005)

At 18 all I wanted to do was drink and chase women..The best of luck to you, train hard and stay safe..Speaking of late, I didn't start MA training until my late,late 20's..


----------

